# Paris the Pigeon needs a home (Iowa City, IA)



## Steele-Bird (Jan 8, 2006)

Per previous post...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13100

I have decided that this pigeon needs a proper home, not the 8 foot long indoor flight cage that I am in the process of building. I cannot provide the bird outdoor access or feathered friendship, so I am hoping someone in the area can.

I contaced my avian vet, who told me the animal shelter had contact info on people in the area who rescue racing pigeons. But, one email later, I come to find out that not only does the shelter not have such a list, pet pigeons are not even allowed within city limits. What's up with that?

So, I am hereby offering Paris the Pigeon to whoever can provide it a better home than myself.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I live in Omaha,NE...NOT TOO FAR FROM YOU.I would consider taking in your pigeon. Can you tell me more about it.He would have a loving home. Please send me a private message.

Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> I live in Omaha,NE...NOT TOO FAR FROM YOU.I would consider taking in your pigeon. Can you tell me more about it.He would have a loving home. Please send me a private message.
> 
> Thanks!


Victor,

That would be wonderful if you could adopt this bird! 

Terry


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Victor,
> 
> That would be wonderful if you could adopt this bird! It originally came through 911 Pigeon Alert, and I would be happy to provide you what information we have there .. just let me know.
> 
> Terry


*sorry can't give them but hope they get one.[/*COLOR]


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*Paris the Pigeon*

Contact [email protected]. Lots of fanciers read these postings. I believe it is part of the Iowa State Pigeon Association. There are quite a few pigeon breeders all over Iowa. Someone ought to be able to help find a home for your bird.


----------



## Steele-Bird (Jan 8, 2006)

As I type, Paris the Pigeon is on her way out to western Iowa. I am in contact with Victor to set up an adoption. Paris got to spend a week with me, but she is now going back with my brother. I would have liked to keep her, but I really don't have the room and am sure she would be much happier with other pigeons and/or someone who could spend more time with her.

I would like to thank everyone for helping. Even though I no longer have a pigeon, I may just stick around here and keep a tab on things.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Paris the pigeon~*

Hi Nate~ I am looking forward to the day the we can meet Paris the Pigeon with the help of your brother "Oxymoron", another Pigeon.com member. 

I am sorry that you do nothave the facilities to maintain a pigeon now, but I do hope that some day, and soon things can change and you are in a better position to keep at least one. 

Please do stick around, "lurk around" or what have you. This is a great site just to learn.

I do have a question for you sir, what color is she?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Paris the pigeon now has a home!*

After having a nice long talk on the phone about pigeons, the couple who were taking care of him temporarily decided to give him a home themselves. A happy ending. One of those, you know, the "solution is right there in front of you!"


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

But that bird would never find a better home than with you !! I am so sad for you and Paris.
Daryl
Victor, if I shipped birds, I'd send you Jeepers in a minute. He's such a person pigeon. I love him dearly , and plan on keeping him until the end, but for you, I'd let him go. I just can't take the chance that I'd ship out a bird and it wouldn't make it to destination. Want to drive up to Maine and take your pick? You're more than welcome.
Daryl


----------



## Steele-Bird (Jan 8, 2006)

Victor,

Sorry things didn't work out with Paris, but I know you will have a fine time with your newly arriving West Coast pigeon. I guess my brothers wife had a change of heart and has now agreed to pigeon keeping. Also, Paris, the name my two-year-old daughter came up with, has now been changed to Homey.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

I'm sorry you didn't get the bird, but I'm guessing your still getting Beaksley then?

I'm glad to hear Paris, aka Homey is finally settled and has a home. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Now, now Daryl, be careful what you ask for...I might just drive over and take your Jeepers ! 

Pairs, actually Homie now, will have a loving home. I spoke to one of his new owners for quite a while the other night.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Paris*

Nate~ Your little daughter must be a very smart one. The name was beautiful.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Beaksley*

Treesa~ Yes, we are in communication with Feral Pigeon in California, and are seeting up air transportation for Beaksley to be shipped on Monday January 30th. It is a date mutally agreed on to insure he is ready and we are as well.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Treesa, everyone,

Yes, Victor and Bev have seen recent pictures of Beaksley the half-pij/half-seagull  , and Beaksley has seen a pic of a beautiful
white shirt that is waiting for him to try his artistic talents out on  ....

I can't say how happy I am that Beaksley will be going to such a wonderful
and loving home. I am really so very pleased to be able to help both of them out.

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Victor said:


> Now, now Daryl, be careful what you ask for...I might just drive over and take your Jeepers !
> 
> Pairs, actually Homie now, will have a loving home. I spoke to one of his new owners for quite a while the other night.


Victor,
We'd both be here waiting for your arrival, Jeeps with open wings (and mouth) and me with open arms.
Daryl


----------



## Steele-Bird (Jan 8, 2006)

Victor said:


> Nate~ Your little daughter must be a very smart one. The name was beautiful.


A couple of months ago, when we adopted a parakeet from the shelter, my daughter named it Pink. She didn't seem to care that Pink was blue and male.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Only thru the eyes of a child!

She is looking beyond the gender and color. 

Pink is a good solid name!


----------

